# What kinda scope you got?



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

*My scope*​
Leopold1532.61%Schmidt Bender00.00%Tasco24.35%Bushnell613.04%Simmons24.35%Nikon1430.43%Weaver12.17%Cabela's Brand00.00%Scheel's Brand510.87%BSA12.17%


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

What brand of scope do you have on your favorite predator rifle?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Leupold on the 308win 4.5-14x50 LR Mark IV - probably the favorite scope i've ever owned. crystal clear.

and a cheap piece of Crapco (tasco varmint/tacticle 2.5-10x42) on my 22-250, but i've never had any problems with my zero changing at all. It isn't the clearest scope in the world but prairie poodles and coyotes beware. 
I also have the same scope for my 17hmr.

I wouldn't mind trying a sightron or nightforce scope on future projects.

xdeano


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Leupolds on everything with one noteable exception. My heavy barreled 223 sports a very lonely 6-24x40 B&L.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Leupold rifleman 3x9x40 on my 223 old leupold 4x on 30-06.
For the money i couldnt find a better scope than the rifleman. It was only $200. clear as a bell and has great eye relief. The nikons I looked at were nice and clear but the eye relief was nowhere close. For that price range I dont think you can beat it for those who are looking.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

burris 6-18x Fullfield (I not II) but am wanting to drop down to a 4x-14.5 leuppy.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

3x9 Bushnell! Woo hoo! :roll:


----------



## litko609 (Dec 13, 2006)

Also have a lighted Millet scope on my 22-250...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Kaaaaay.......What brand?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

lyman 3-9x40 on my 223, swift 6x40 on my 243. i am thinking about trying a sightron also. hey bloodybuddy, you missed both in the poll! haha, got you again. :rollin:


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Evening everyone,

I use only Leupolds, they are the best for me.

Leupold VII 4-12 w/AO on my Rem Model 7 SS/S, .223.

Leupold VIII 2.5-8 on my Rem Model 700 ADL, .270.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well I'm not going to fit in again. I don't have a favorite predator rifle. When I go out I normally have four rifles in my pickup. My heavy barrel 308 is there if I see something in the middle of a section and there is no cover to sneak, and any place to call is posted. That rifle wears a Leupold 4.5 X14 long range MarkIV like xdeano's.
If I can find a spot to call, but cover is sparse the heavy barrel 22-250 will go to the field with me. It wears a 6X24 Bushnell
If I have to walk in a mile my light 22-250 savage is my choice, and it has a 4.5X14 Nikon Buckmaster

Last if cover is heavy and I think I can call them into 100 yards or less my 223 featherweight will be in my hands. It wears a simple 3X9 Leupold tactical.

I wouldn't make a very good backpacker. My hunting buddy hunt1 says I bring everything but the kitchen sink. Of course when he went deer hunting with me in Montana we took stock of our armory and if I remember right we had over a dozen firearms. So he falls into that category too. After all he did bring three.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I shoot a 3.5-10 x 42 Scheels brand scope. I have had it for 3 years and it has been good to me and very clear.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

My run down on scopes.

Personally I prefer Burris and Nikon with a nod towards Bushnell Elites.

All Simmons are a POS. uke: 
Tascos are in the same boat as simmons. uke: 
Bushnell- Cheap is garbage, higher end is fair, not great but fair. Elite 3200 and 4200 are pretty nice.
Cabelas and Scheels scopes are made by the cheapest bidder and then have their prices inflated to make you think you are buying quality glass. 
Leupold some people swear by them, nice glass but pricey when compaired to similiar nikon and burris models.
BSA I have no earthly idea how this company has stayed in business. The biggest POS optics of all time!
Throw Weaver in with the mid model Bushnells, fair glass but nothing worth writing home about. 
Schmidt & Bender IMO the best glass money can buy, priced fairly reasonably too when you look at the competition.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

2-swarovski
1-Khales
3-Nikon Monarchs 
1- Leupold

I think the best scope for the money is the Khales. I think it beats them all and is decently priced. Your gun is only as good as your scope/rings and bases.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i have 2 swifts, 2 tascos, busnell, muller


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

This thread is very timely for me, as I am presently looking for a new scope. What do you guys have to say about the new laser rangefinding scopes? Burris, Bushnel and Nikon all are selling the same basic model - a 4-12x42mm. I'm assuming they are all made by one company, and then the above three put their name on them. I would appreciate any thoughts, comments. Thanks.


----------

